
Bubble memory - camtarn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_memory
======
gcb0
> The bubbles are read by moving them to the edge

> its non-moving nature was desirable for maintenance or shock-proofing
> reasons.

Riiiiight.

~~~
dang
" _Please don 't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

